# Socket AM3/AM2+ motherboard recommendations?



## vatson (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello!

I'm looking to purchase a new socket AM3 or AM2+ motherboard for purpose of running a rather typical home PC with FreeBSD 7-STABLE. The problem with information that is available on manufacturer websites is that it is somewhat difficult to correlate with FreeBSD hardware notes, so after few hours of browsing in futility I'm turning to this forum.

If someone knows of a socket AM3 or AM2+ motherboard with well-supported onboard SATA, LAN, audio and integrated graphics that is sufficient for simple web browsing/office applications under xorg, feel free to recommend it and skip reading the text below  

For example, I'm currently looking at Asus M4N78-AM, and the following questions spring to mind:

- what is the type of integrated ATA controller? I'm sure it is nVidia nForce-something, but is it likely to be supported by FreeBSD 7-STABLE? 

- The onboard LAN is listed as "Broadcom B5071 Phy Gigabit LAN". This doesn't seem to be any of the Broadcom's that are listed in FreeBSD hardware notes, but the "Phy" part makes me think that maybe the controller is actually nfe(4) based. Again, impossible to tell from the information available on the web whether it is among those supported by the nfe driver?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts. I'm sure the motherboard is out there...


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-180-GI&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=805
I am using that at the moment and it works well with 7.2 the only criticism i have of the board is this, they said serial port header and back plate is included but it wasn't to most people that is a non issue but for me it was but was remedied by my supplier.


----------



## vatson (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I was under impression that the SB7x0 series southbridges are not supported, but apparently I was wrong. My options just expanded vastly


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an Asus M2N68-AM

Onboard SATA and NIC work & are stable.


----------

